# Motorhome parking in Barcelona



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Some people may not be aware that there are 3 carparks in Barcelona city with dedicated motorhome parking bays where you can park your motorhome (and sleep in it overnight) ....and at two of them the charge is a not-unreasonable €20 per 24 hours (max stay 2 nights).

They are just carparks, so no services available, but they are secure, and certainly 2 of the three are within walking distance of all the big sights of the city.

Pre-booking on-line is essential to get the €20 rate.

Link:

http://www.aparcamentsbsm.cat/index.php/bsm-car-parks/aparcamentcaravanes


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We did a write up of them here with a map (correct in De 2011)
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/12/barcelona-motorhome-aire-parking.html

I would seriously recommend guarded parking like this for Barcelona. Regrettably. I have long since lost count of fellow bloggers / people we are in contact with who have had their vans broken into while parked in regular car parks in and around Barcelona - including a guy next to us at the above guarded parking.

Well worth the additional expense IMO.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*not un-reasonable !*

20 EUROS!!!!!
FOR PARKING IN SPAIN!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: not un-reasonable !*



andyandsue said:


> 20 EUROS!!!!!
> FOR PARKING IN SPAIN!


Cheaper than your excess 

http://motorhomo.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/barcelona-big-bangs-and-break-in.html

There is about 4 more, but I can't remember which.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: not un-reasonable !*



andyandsue said:


> 20 EUROS!!!!!
> FOR PARKING IN SPAIN!


Yes. Only 20 euros.

That's just 20 euros (about £18 ) for parking for a full 24 hours in a secure, CCTV covered special motorhome section of a car park right in the centre of of the city of Barcelona....and more importantly, being able to stay/sleep overnight in the motorhome there too.

How much would that cost in the centre of London? Or Paris? Or Berlin? Or any other big city which millions of tourists flock to all year round?

I for one welcome this discounted parking rate service for motorhomes from the city council of Barcelona to attract motorhomers to their city.


----------



## IzzyJnr (Dec 28, 2012)

not worth it, i stayed on a great acsi campsite 20 mins outside at the beach , and the bus stopped outside the site and it was 15 20 mins into the centre...not sure of name but think was tres estrella


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Stayed at camping Barcelona in November € 19 off season no hook up. Campsite coach runs daily to placa catalunya and back 4 times a day free. Plus mini bus to local town/ train station beach etc. free
Worth every penny. 
WWW.campingbarcelona.com


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

IzzyJnr said:


> not worth it, i stayed on a great acsi campsite 20 mins outside at the beach , and the bus stopped outside the site and it was 15 20 mins into the centre...not sure of name but think was tres estrella


Yes, it's called Camping Tres Estrellas. We have stayed there a couple of times. 
Rather dated facilities but perfectly serviceable.

It's another Barcelona option, although it is well outside of the city, and located on a very busy road.

It does do ACSI, but only out of summer season of course....and it's not open through the winter months.

It's a good half hour on the bus into/back out of Barcelona....and make sure you don't miss the last bus out again at night, as a taxi ride would cost a bomb for that distance!

Also as it's located just south of the airport, then depending on which runway they are using, we found that the noise from planes taking off/landing can be very intrusive indeed.

http://www.camping3estrellas.com/ingles/


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

hogan said:


> Stayed at camping Barcelona in November € 19 off season no hook up. Campsite coach runs daily to placa catalunya and back 4 times a day free. Plus mini bus to local town/ train station beach etc. free
> Worth every penny.
> WWW.campingbarcelona.com


This is also an ACSI site so was available at €16 with hook up this year. We stayed in May. Good free bus services and the train from the local station was about €7.50 return into Barcelona if you wanted to be more flexible.

I cannot understand why anyone would pay €20 just for parking and no facilities?

JohnW


----------

